# KATOWICE | Global Office Park | 104m x 3 | 357ft x 3 | 23m | 75ft | U/C



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

4.07.2022:

Tower B +14


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

9.10.2022.
Tower B +21


----------



## ps-man (Nov 16, 2007)

WhiskeySix said:


>


Skarbek 2.0. 🙃


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 6:*








Reflections by Oleh Mikheiev on 500px.com


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

25.12.2022.
A1 completed
A2 completed
B +26


----------

